# Wanted Diesel Mechanic night and weekend south of Boston, MA.



## jwilfred (Nov 16, 2006)

Diesel Mechanic wanted part-time in Boston, a few hours a week. looking for someone nights or weekends. Paying Cash at the end of every days work.


----------

